# Wireless With modem and without modem?



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

Currently i am going to opt for a new broadband connection. here I have a confusion between with modem and without modem. I dont want to know the technical difference between them, I did google on them, and dint understand anything . Just want to know what is the necessity of the modem and which ISP's require modem.

If I go for airtel,reliance,bsnl and buy TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless without Modem Router | Router | Flipkart.com (wireless router without modem), will it work?

Or if I go for local ISP's what should I go for?


Also please suggest a router with modem which supports dd-wrt within the range of 2K.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

you have got confused with Wireless Router and a wireless Router with a modem. 

if you already have a modem (say provided by Airtel, BSNL etc) you can just go for the router, you need to have both devices connected together. 

but if you go for a router with modem, then you can use this single device for connection to internet as well as your home networking. and keep your existing modem as standby/backup in case your router get into some trouble. 

I suggest you go for a router with modem so save the space. 

other members can recommend the model as I am not familiar with the current products available in the market. 

I hope this cleared up your confusion.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh..thanks. So every ISP(Broadband) needs a modem to connect internet, or is there any exceptional case? like local ISPs, cable operators.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

there are couple of ways how internet is provided by companies. ADSL+ (landline) is the most common in India Airtel, BSNL etc. for that one can buy a Router +Modem. When it comes to others like cable, FTTH etc they will provide their own modems, you can just buy a router in this case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2012)

modem is needed only for those ISP's which use phone lines & traditional ADSL so only airtel & BSNL/MTNL in India currently.Reliance also uses phone line but it uses a different version of ADSL so no modem is required.for all the rest only router is needed.fiber optic is not telephone line so again plans from Airtel & BSNL/MTNL using fiber optic/FTTH also don't need modem.


----------



## dabster (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ Whitestar gave the complete answer here.
it depends on what connection you are taking as to which wifi router you should buy.
lil off thread - Can somebody help between
Buffalo 150Mbps Wireless-N Wireless Entry Model Router | Router | Flipkart.com
and
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless without Modem Router | Router | Flipkart.com

And feature difference that i should look for  ? How is buffalo quality (seemingly a japanese brand, eh? )..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

get this.the best router for its price:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com
only better option is asus RT-N13U B1 which costs ~3000.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys for clearing my doubt. So can you suggest me a router with modem, with dd-wrt support? Budget 2K(+500).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

modem part of any router are not supported by DD-WRT. so that puts all ADSL router out of question for DD-WRT.
this is the best adsl modem+router for its price:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------

